# organic bamboo/hemp yardage sources?



## martygreene (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions for sources of organic bamboo or hemp yardage? Especially fleece, velour, terry, or flannel?


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

As far as I know Hemp only comes in woven yardage at this point. I seen any for at least 6 years.
I have no current scources for Organic that I can find.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

My DD was just telling me about the bamboo fabirc that she read about in threads. It sounds wonderful. If you find a supplier, please let me know.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

https://www.hemptraders.com/ For hemp, really like this company for their customer service and their prices aren't that bad.

As for Organic Bamboo, that gets tricker... http://organic.lovetoknow.com/Organic_Bamboo_Fabric http://www.alibaba.com/catalog/11629344/100_Bamboo_Jersey_Knit_Fabric.html http://www.hartsfabric.com/index.html there's more, but this'll get you started. 


Reese


----------

